# 2007 honda foreman 500 how to waterproofing and snorkel



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

2007 honda foreman 500 how to waterproofing and snorkel


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Is this a placeholder thread?


----------

